# durée de vie d'un disque dur



## pyrus69 (15 Mai 2008)

bonjours,

question classique de sauvegarde de données.

DVD ou disque dur externe. J'etais partie pour me prendre un tera et pusi finalement je me demande qd meme qu'elle est le plus effiace sur le long terme...

quelq'un a t'il des données fiable???


merci


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2008)

Un disque dur tient généralement...  jusqu'à ce qu'il lâche (et souvent sans prévenir et sans qu'on puisse dire si il tiendra 6 mois, 5 ans ou 10 ans...)

Le stockage sur DVD n'offre pas de garantie non plus (tous ceux qui ont gravé des DVD ou CD il y a quelques années peuvent sans doute confirmer que nombre d'entre eux sont devenus difficiles à relire aujourd'hui)

Donc si tu veux avoir une sauvegarde vraiment sécurisée, la seule solution est d'avoir en permanence ses données sur 2 supports car la probabilité d'avoir ces 2 supports défaillants simultanément en tout de même faible. Si 'lun est défaillant, on récupère le fichier sur l'autre support et on s'empresse de refaire une copie sur un nouveau support.

Pour les documents et fichiers présents sur le disque dur du Mac, une seule copie de sauvegarde (que ce soit sur DVD ou sur disque dur externe) est suffisante.

Pour les archives (fichiers que l'on supprime du disque dur du Mac mais que l'on veut garder quand même quelque part),  2 supports de sauvegarde externes sont nécessaires.


----------



## macabee (15 Mai 2008)

Les bouddhistes vous diront que rien ne dure jamais bien longtemps , de toute façon ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Mai 2008)

macabee a dit:


> Les bouddhistes vous diront que rien ne dure jamais bien longtemps , de toute façon ...



La loi de Finagle ajoutera que "Si quelque chose de mal peut se produire, cela arrivera". Et mon expérience dit que "Si cela arrivera, cela arrivera au plus mauvais moment".


----------



## rachmede (15 Mai 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec les conseils de 2 supports. Personnellement, pour certaines choses je suis même un peu parano... Ma thèse est sur mon mac, mon DD externe, une clé USB et... je me l'envois régulièrement par courriel chaque fois que j'y apporte une modification!


----------



## Invité (15 Mai 2008)

Y'a des sauvegardes en ligne pour pas cher maintenant.
Genre 3,5 par mois ou gratos pour moins de 2Go chez Mozy.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

pyrus69 a dit:


> bonjours,
> 
> question classique de sauvegarde de données.
> 
> ...



Un truc bon à savoir, toutefois : Beaucoup d'entre nous ont des portables, et utilisent des disques durs de 2,5" pour les sauvegardes. C'est une erreur, réservez ces disques à un usage complémentaires du disque interne, et à la rigueur pour "time machine, mais utilisez un 3,5" ventilé (oui, je sais, ils font du bruit, mais *) pour les sauvegardes périodiques. En effet, même si les disques de 2,5" ont fait de gros progrès, ils n'en restent pas moins plus fragiles, du fait de leur petite taille et de leurs conditions de travail plus difficiles (tournant à la même vitesse, ils dégagent autant de chaleur qu'un 3,5 pouces, mais ont moins de volume pour la répartir, moins de surface pour la dissiper, et en plus, travaillent généralement dans un environnement plus confiné que les 3,5", notamment en boîtier ventilé. Résultat : une température de fonctionnement moyenne de 12 à 15° plus élevée qu'un 3,5") !


(*) Pour les boîtiers genre "alu non ventilé", il faut savoir que le silence se paie par une élévation notable de la température de fonctionnement. En effet, bien que présentant des capacités de dissipation élevées, ces boîtiers souffrent d'un défaut rédhibitoire : la conductance thermique entre le disque et le boîtier est principalement assurée par une lame d'air surchauffée, mais voilà, l'air est un très mauvais conducteur de la chaleur !


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2008)

rachmede a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec les conseils de 2 supports. Personnellement, pour certaines choses je suis même un peu parano... Ma thèse est sur mon mac, mon DD externe, une clé USB et... je me l'envois régulièrement par courriel chaque fois que j'y apporte une modification!


 
Dans le même ordre d'idée, en plus des sauvegardes sur disque dur externe des disques durs internes de mon iMac d'une part, de mon powerbook d'autre part, pour certains fichiers sensibles que j'ai sur l'un ou l'autre de mes Macs, je les duplique sur l'autre Mac à fréquence régulière.


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un truc bon à savoir, toutefois : Beaucoup d'entre nous ont des portables, et utilisent des disques durs de 2,5" pour les sauvegardes. C'est une erreur, réservez ces disques à un usage complémentaires du disque interne, et à la rigueur pour "time machine, mais utilisez un 3,5" ventilé (oui, je sais, ils font du bruit, mais &#8230;*) pour les sauvegardes périodiques. En effet, même si les disques de 2,5" ont fait de gros progrès, ils n'en restent pas moins plus fragiles, du fait de leur petite taille et de leurs conditions de travail plus difficiles (tournant à la même vitesse, ils dégagent autant de chaleur qu'un 3,5 pouces, mais ont moins de volume pour la répartir, moins de surface pour la dissiper, et en plus, travaillent généralement dans un environnement plus confiné que les 3,5", notamment en boîtier ventilé. Résultat : une température de fonctionnement moyenne de 12 à 15° plus élevée qu'un 3,5") !



Je voudrais tempérer (sans jeux de mot ) ce que dit Pascal 77.

Je fais partie de ceux qui utilisent des DD externes 2,5 " pour faire leurs sauvegardes sur leur ordi portable.
Cela fait des années que je fais comme cela, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci.

Ceux que j'ai utilisé ou que j'utilise  actuellement (des Lacie Rugged depuis environ un an) chauffent vraiment très peu. Ensuite, cette histoire de température me semble être un faux problème, dans la mesure où (à mon avis) ceux qui utilisent ces DD 2,5" ne les laissent pas brancher constamment à leur ordi. Ils n'ont jamais le temps de chauffer beaucoup.

Je ne dirais pas que ces petits 2,5" sont "intrinsèquement" fragiles ou menacés par des problèmes de température. Ce qui les fragilise, c'est surtout de les transbahuter sans arrêt, en étant plus exposés aux mouvements, aux chocs et aux risques de chutes.

Bien sûr, ce serait de la pure folie que de ne se fier qu'à un seul DD externe pour faire ses sauvegardes, mais cela est aussi valable pour les 2,5" que pour le 3,5" (ventilés ou non).

Dans tous les cas, multiplier les supports de sauvegarde est vivement conseillé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas que ces petits 2,5" sont "intrinsèquement" fragiles ou menacés par des problèmes de température.



Je n'ai pas dit ça non plus, juste que ce problème de température écourtait leur durée de vie par rapport à un 3,5 correctement refroidi.



divoli a dit:


> Ce qui les fragilise, c'est surtout de les transbahuter sans arrêt, en étant plus exposés aux mouvements, aux chocs et aux risques de chutes.



Ça contribue aussi largement au phénomène  pour ceux qui le sont, ce qui n'est pas nécessairement le cas de tous !

Par ailleurs, s'agissant de "disques de sauvegarde", qu'il s'agisse d'un 2,5" ou d'un 3,5", les temps d'utilisation sont les mêmes, donc point de vue durée de vie ...


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, s'agissant de "disques de sauvegarde", qu'il s'agisse d'un 2,5" ou d'un 3,5", les temps d'utilisation sont les mêmes, donc point de vue durée de vie ...



Le temps d'utilisation effective (c'est-à-dire le temps effectué pour faire une sauvegarde), oui, c'est le même dans les deux cas. Mais c'est rare que l'on laisse brancher un 2,5" toute une journée, contrairement à un 3,5" (d'après ce que je peux voir à droite à gauche).

Si on laisse tourner un 2,5" en permanence, il me semble effectivement clair que dans ce cas là il ne va pas faire long feu. Dans ce cas, utiliser un 3,5" (ventilé) est beaucoup plus adapté, ne serait-ce pour des questions effectivement de durée de vie et de cout...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le temps d'utilisation effective (c'est-à-dire le temps effectué pour faire une sauvegarde), oui, c'est le même dans les deux cas. Mais c'est rare que l'on laisse brancher un 2,5" toute une journée, contrairement à un 3,5" (d'après ce que je peux voir à droite à gauche).
> 
> Si on laisse tourner un 2,5" en permanence, il me semble effectivement clair que dans ce cas là il ne va pas faire long feu. Dans ce cas, utiliser un 3,5" (ventilé) est beaucoup plus adapté, ne serait-ce pour des questions effectivement de durée de vie et de cout...



Je parlais d'un "disque de sauvegarde", pas d'un disque à usage courant. Dans ce cas, 2,5 ou 3,5, il n'est utilisé que durant la sauvegarde, qui, certes peut prendre pas mal de temps, mais est éteint le reste du temps, quelle que soit sa taille !

Après, bien sûr, si ton disque de sauvegarde ne sert pas qu'à la sauvegarde  Mais est-ce bien prudent ?


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, bien sûr, si ton disque de sauvegarde ne sert pas qu'à la sauvegarde  Mais est-ce bien prudent ?



L'imprudence serait à mon avis de tout reposer sur l'usage d'un seul disque. D'où l'intérêt de multiplier les types de support dans sa politique de sauvegarde.

Sans bien sûr tomber dans la parano...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> L'imprudence serait à mon avis de tout reposer sur l'usage d'un seul disque. D'où l'intérêt de multiplier les types de support dans sa politique de sauvegarde.
> 
> Sans bien sûr tomber dans la parano...



Ben, si je ne m'abuse une sauvegarde plus l'original, ça nous mets bien au minimum deux disques, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si je ne m'abuse une sauvegarde plus l'original, ça nous mets bien au minimum deux disques, nan ? :rateau:


 
Oui à condition de garder l'original....

Le jour où on efface l'original, si on veut tout de même garder ce fichier en archive, alors il faut en faire une copie d'archivage quelque part...

Et puis attention au type de sauvegarde que l'on fait. Si la sauvegarde est faite via un clone du disque, une fois l'original supprimé, à la sauvegarde suivante, la copie de sauvegarde est supprimée également.


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si je ne m'abuse une sauvegarde plus l'original, ça nous mets bien au minimum deux disques, nan ? :rateau:



Bien sûr. Sauf que si le premier disque plante durant la sauvegarde sur l'autre disque, c'est la cata. C'est peu probable mais c'est possible. D'où l'intérêt de multiplier les supports...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

Tu peux avoir vingt disques, si l'original plante pendant la sauvegarde, ça n'y changera rien !


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux avoir vingt disques, si l'original plante pendant la sauvegarde, ça n'y changera rien !



Par rapport à la sauvegarde du moment, c'est clair que cela n'y changera rien...


----------

